# Beastdrol and Dieselbolan???



## rzrbak (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw these on MR Supplements when I Googled Beastdrol.  Are these the same type of overhyped supplements you can buy at GNC or are they real.  It tells you to PCT after 4 weeks of use I am guessing because to restart testosterone.  It says there isn't any estrogen conversion.  It states:

*Typically, no you do not. **Beastdrol** will not convert to estrogen, and in fact it will do the opposite and may even lower estrogen levels.*

UNLEASHED should be more than enough to manage Estrogen levels for Beastdrol users.

It looks more like a way to tack on another bottle of their supplements.  

Is this stuff for real?  I have heard reference to it the last few weeks on this forum and finally decided to check it out.


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 3, 2011)

rzrbak said:


> I saw these on MR Supplements when I Googled Beastdrol. Are these the same type of overhyped supplements you can buy at GNC or are they real. It tells you to PCT after 4 weeks of use I am guessing because to restart testosterone. It says there isn't any estrogen conversion. It states:
> 
> *Typically, no you do not. **Beastdrol** will not convert to estrogen, and in fact it will do the opposite and may even lower estrogen levels.*
> 
> ...


 
Several of my clients have taken or are taking Beastrol, Dieselbolan or Katadrol. The supplements are for real rzbak.

The beastrol will put the weight on you like the AAS known as dianabol. The typical and most common dose of beastdrol is 4 caps a day.

The Dieselbolan will give you more strength and lean gain but not as much gain in weight on Beastdrol. 

The Katadrol will give 5-15 lbs of lean mass and drop bf% in the process.If you are looking for a compound to add more gains and fat lose to a cycle then Katanadrol 2.0 is perfect


As with all PH or any sort of products having an effect on testosterone, a PCT is needed.

Look into HCGenerate and Unleashed


----------



## rzrbak (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I always question supplements with the _"This statement has not been evaluated by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease" _attached at the bottom.  

Would you stack any of these together?


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2011)

I am running Beastdrol now, 4 caps a day and with cycle support. I dunno? strength is coming on in week 5 and I plan on 6 weeks. I have some ph experience as I have ran 4-5 products through the yrs and have waisted lots of money prob. I wanted to try this after running Halotest-25 back in the summer. At this point and what's on the market right now, Halotest-25 was way better. My opppinion, just protect and PCT through any though!


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 3, 2011)

rzrbak said:


> Thanks for the info. I always question supplements with the _"This statement has not been evaluated by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease" _attached at the bottom.
> 
> Would you stack any of these together?


 I would suggest not running them together only because any/all PH or oral AAS products do have effects on the liver. As with any PH or AAS products, make sure you invest in a support such as N2Guard


----------



## GMO (Jan 3, 2011)

Conrad415 said:


> I would suggest not running them together only because any/all PH or oral AAS products do have effects on the liver. As with any PH or AAS products, make sure you invest in a support such as N2Guard



Correct and even more so with PH, especially Beastdrol.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 3, 2011)

Just make sure you got Beastdrol and not Breastdrol LOL


----------



## MaxBiceps (Jan 4, 2011)

lol^^^

I was wondering the same about these PH's. Seems they could be hit or miss. Some swear by them, but I wonder if someone who's used to pharmaceutical steroids will get the 'great gains' some companies claim.


Interested in epi-strong myself. Will PH's give winstrol like effects?


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 4, 2011)

Even if you're used to real aas, you get some strong titties with breastdrol.


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 4, 2011)

rzrbak said:


> Thanks for the info. I always question supplements with the _"This statement has not been evaluated by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease" _attached at the bottom.
> 
> Would you stack any of these together?


 

That statement is on every supp isn't it?


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 4, 2011)

M-Rods said:


> That statement is on every supp isn't it?



It is on most of them. Anyone can create a label, add some herbal pills out of their bedroom, say it's the next dbol and make a fortune. It's unbelievably easy. That's why so many supp companies invest so much money in marketing. That's one competitive advantage they have over the little guys. Watch the vid Bigger, Faster, Stronger. The guy actually creates his own supp using illegal immigrants. Actually I don't know for sure if they're illegal but he picks them up on a street corner and throws them in the back of his pick up, the typical low cost labor.


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good way to spend your allowance. Just make sure you work your biceps daily


----------



## Mike Conley (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got off of a Beast/Katana cycle went from 181.8 and around 12 % (calipers) to 205.1. @ 9.8% (Bod Pod tested). Diet was perfect for the entire cycle. I figured numbers would speak for themselves.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Deiselbolan? Whats next? Napalmdrolabolone?

-T


----------



## MaxBiceps (Jan 5, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> ........Watch the vid Bigger, Faster, Stronger. The guy actually creates his own supp using illegal immigrants. Actually I don't know for sure if they're illegal but he picks them up on a street corner and throws them in the back of his pick up, the typical low cost labor.



That's exactly what I was going to say until I read your post. And yes, I live in Los Angeles and I would bet money they are illegal.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 5, 2011)

Beastdrol IS Superdrol wich IS 17aa methyl-masterone.

not its not GNC bullshit.

its great.


----------



## Daft205 (Jan 5, 2011)

blergs. said:


> Beastdrol IS Superdrol wich IS 17aa methyl-masterone.
> 
> not its not GNC bullshit.
> 
> its great.



This^^^^ beastdrol is legit. It's a very strong ph, causing significant gains. i think even past AAS users would find it to be a powerful compound.


----------



## Daft205 (Jan 5, 2011)

MaxBiceps said:


> lol^^^
> 
> I was wondering the same about these PH's. Seems they could be hit or miss. Some swear by them, but I wonder if someone who's used to pharmaceutical steroids will get the 'great gains' some companies claim.
> 
> ...



 Actually katandrol is rather comparable to winstrol in chemical structure aswell as effects. Great cutting, lean gains and it's endurance increasing capabilities.


----------



## MaxBiceps (Jan 5, 2011)

^^thanks daft205. I'll look into katandrol along with epistane and furaz-something-or-other


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Deiselbolan? Whats next? Napalmdrolabolone?
> 
> -T


 
leakinganusdrol


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 5, 2011)

Daft205 said:


> Actually katandrol is rather comparable to winstrol in chemical structure aswell as effects. Great cutting, lean gains and it's endurance increasing capabilities.


 Very true. Great post. 



MaxBiceps said:


> ^^thanks daft205. I'll look into katandrol along with epistane and furaz-something-or-other


A client of mine is one this product at this moment. This person is only on day 4 right now and we expect to start seeing dryness in a couple more days. 


theCaptn' said:


> leakinganusdrol


 VERY possible.


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 5, 2011)

its been my experience that even with these over-the-counter PH a great deal of liver toxicity occurs may even more so than aas orals like dbol/tbol/adrol. I say this bc Im an RN that works in organ transplant and I have had several pts come in for evaluation to receive a liver transplant and never for the use of aas but for the use of PH. so why even mess with these PH? theres no way ( this is an assumption bc I do the real thing not PH) that these PH work better than aas orals. is it just bc you can obtain them legally? Just curious bc I used to pop ergopharm andro and gasapri M1T and everyother PH under the sun before they were banned and they couldnt touch dbol or anadrol.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 5, 2011)

I happen to believe that all of the Mr Supps DS/PHs are legit as I know people who have taken all of them and not one had bad results.  I have multiple bottles of Epistrong, 1 of Dieselbolan and if Katanadrol was not so damn expensive I would have it to.  How many companies out there made a ton of bunk PHs at the beginning of last year and retailers are still selling them??? cough...CEL...cough.


----------



## bmw (Jan 6, 2011)

They are actually the real deal.  Like someone else said, beastdrol is superdrol.  Too many people have reported gains with that to deny it.  And, I've actually tried beastdrol and it does work.


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2011)

Muscle 37, legality is a huge part of the PH  decision. Getting busted cant be cool and I really don't want to find out. I think the odds of that happening might be smaller than I expect BUT there is the chance. In part some of the pre banned items were doing what they said, but now it's finding a clone that might do anything? tough road, as far as the Beastdrol being Superdrol, Not even close- I ran Anabolics extreme superdrol before and this isnt even close- Strength is good but not the size. dry gains ect. I feel this might be the end of the rd of phs for me as I have tried a few in the past few yrs and the risk of damage might be greater???


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zane said:


> Muscle 37, legality is a huge part of the PH decision. Getting busted cant be cool and I really don't want to find out. I think the odds of that happening might be smaller than I expect BUT there is the chance. In part some of the pre banned items were doing what they said, but now it's finding a clone that might do anything? tough road, as far as the Beastdrol being Superdrol, Not even close- I ran Anabolics extreme superdrol before and this isnt even close- Strength is good but not the size. dry gains ect. I feel this might be the end of the rd of phs for me as I have tried a few in the past few yrs and the risk of damage might be greater???


 

i guess your right. the legality issue is the only reason i can see taking ph over aas. not trying to knock the products you guys are taking its just no where near as effective and in most cases more expensive. i guess i just take it for granted since i never had a problem safely getting gear.


----------



## BBeast (Jun 17, 2011)

Daft205 said:


> This^^^^ beastdrol is legit. It's a very strong ph, causing significant gains. i think even past AAS users would find it to be a powerful compound.



Definitely strong bro. I get results every time I run it


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 17, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> i guess your right. the legality issue is the only reason i can see taking ph over aas. not trying to knock the products you guys are taking its just no where near as effective and in most cases more expensive. i guess i just take it for granted since i never had a problem safely getting gear.


 

the legality is a big issue, there are many guys I know that use phs that are in LE and can't take a chance getting caught trying to score real gear.
I believe that you can safely use the stuff from Mr Supps as long a syou run your support supps and have a proper pct planned...

I like N2Guard as a support supp, I feel that it covers all my bases.

I have used the coupon code needto139 to save 15% at need to build muscle also..

At Mr Supps I use needto10 to save 10%, but I have heard that a big sale is brewing over there!


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

I have had FANTASTIC results with Mr Supps products.  Their Dieselbolan v2.0 was incredible for size and strength, loved it!  I can't wait for their sale coming up, it's going to be EPIC!  Time to stock up for me!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2011)

nick papageorgio said:


> the legality is a big issue, there are many guys I know that use phs that are in LE and can't take a chance getting caught trying to score real gear.


 
Son, you have been led astray!

LE peddles the best confiscated gears around, probably the best and safest source to scoar gears from, IMO.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Son, you have been led astray!
> 
> LE peddles the best confiscated gears around, probably the best and safest source to scoar gears from, IMO.



I know this isn't a joke but


----------

